# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  AWMN KAI INTERNET ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ

## ON AIR

ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ AWMN ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ Ν. ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ
Με ένα laptop και με μια pcmcia από τον Δημόσιο χώρο στο σιντριβάνι της πλατειάς
Από την μεριά που είναι οι καφετέριες χρειάζεται εξωτερικό φορητό κεραιάκι
Ευχαριστώ τον IneLnet 8892 που διέθεσε τον κόμβο του για τον σκοπό αυτό.
Η πρόσβαση είναι ελεύθερη σε όποιον τύχει να βρίσκεται στην πλατεία και επιτρέπεται μόνο σε κινούμενους χρήστες, και όχι από σταθερά σημεία.
Όποιος πάει στην πλατεία και δει το ssid με αρχικά του awmn μπορεί να συνδεθεί.
Καλύπτονται και οι εξωτερικοί χώροι του Δημαρχείου.

----------


## sokratisg

Hotspotίαση δηλαδή;  ::   ::

----------


## alg0

Μη λες ip , mask κτλ , αλλα βαλε ενα dhcp σερβερ να τα δίνει αυτόματα..
Μη περιμενεις κανεναν του awmn να γραφει σε χαρτακια τα νουμερα αυτα, με προοπτικη να παει στις διακοπες του μια βολτα να τσεκαρει εμαιλς..

κανε το καλο κ ριχτο στο γυαλο...

----------


## IneLnet

Οκ ,μπηκε dhcp server στο access point

Η κάλυψη δεν είναι και η καλύτερη, καθώς δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή σε όλο το μήκος της πλατείας, αλλά τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν αρκετά σημεία με τα οποία συνδέεσαι ,όπως ανέφερε και ο ON AIR προηγουμένως.
Επειδή λειτούργησε σήμερα πρώτη φορά ,δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί ακόμα πλήρως.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να στήσει κόμβο και βλέπει άμεσα προς την πλατεία καλό θα ήταν να βάλει και ένα access point για πλήρη κάλυψη και πρόσβαση στο awmn ή να εκδηλώσει το ενδιαφέρον του εδώ. (ο εξοπλισμός θα είναι προσφορά-δανεική παραχώρηση απο ON AIR  ::   ::  )

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μη λες ip , mask κτλ , αλλα βαλε ενα dhcp σερβερ να τα δίνει αυτόματα..
> Μη περιμενεις κανεναν του awmn να γραφει σε χαρτακια τα νουμερα αυτα, με προοπτικη να παει στις διακοπες του μια βολτα να τσεκαρει εμαιλς..
> 
> κανε το καλο κ ριχτο στο γυαλο...


Καλή η κίνηση, 
καλύτερα με dhcp,
ποιά είναι η πλατεία Νέου Ηρακλείου? εκεί που είναι ο σταθμός? 
Πεύκων και Πρασίνου λόφου αρχή? ή αλλού?

----------


## IneLnet

> Καλή η κίνηση, 
> καλύτερα με dhcp,
> ποιά είναι η πλατεία Νέου Ηρακλείου? εκεί που είναι ο σταθμός? 
> Πεύκων και Πρασίνου λόφου αρχή? ή αλλού?



Nαι,εκει που βρίσκεται ο σταθμός ΗΣΑΠ

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alg0
> 
> Μη λες ip , mask κτλ , αλλα βαλε ενα dhcp σερβερ να τα δίνει αυτόματα..
> Μη περιμενεις κανεναν του awmn να γραφει σε χαρτακια τα νουμερα αυτα, με προοπτικη να παει στις διακοπες του μια βολτα να τσεκαρει εμαιλς..
> 
> κανε το καλο κ ριχτο στο γυαλο...
> 
> 
> Καλή η κίνηση, 
> ...


Ναι εκεί πρασίνου λόφου αρχή
Καλύπτεται και ο σταθμός του ηλεκτρικού και το κάτω μέρος της πλατείας στο Δημαρχείο

----------


## Billaros

Αν καθομαι στο Essence με PDA εχω πιθανοτητες να συνδεθω; αντε στο coffee house στην καλυτερη!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ON AIR

> Αν καθομαι στο Essence με PDA εχω πιθανοτητες να συνδεθω; αντε στο coffee house στην καλυτερη!!!


Δεν καλύπτονται ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις
Δοκίμασε, αν έχεις τύχη
Ίσος καλύπτονται αυτές που έχουν καταλάβει Δημόσιο χώρο

----------


## Billaros

μα δεν ειπα για ιδιωτικες επιχειρησεις ρε συ, cool. ετσι το ειπα επειδη κανω κανα καφεδακι που και που εκει περα.  ::  ξερεις τωρα  ::  awmn και στο καφεδακι ακομα  ::

----------


## IneLnet

Επειδή θα απουσιάζω μερικές μέρες για διακοπές, ο κόμβος θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί και τη διαχείρισή του θα την έχει ο ON AIR, αν προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα..

----------


## ON AIR

Στο hotspot της πλατείας προστέθηκε και μια γραμμή ADSL 1024 προσωρινά από τον κόμβο μου.
Όποιος επισκεφτεί την πλατεία, και τους δημόσιους χώρους θα μπορεί να παίρνει αυτόματα ip και να έχει πρόσβαση στο wireless http://www.awmn sto http://www.awmn.net και σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες του internet.
Η πρόσβαση είναι ελεύθερη για όλους τους πολίτες προκειμένου να δουν από κοντά τη μπορεί να προσφέρει ένα hotspot όταν προσφέρετε από το μεγαλύτερο ασύρματο δίκτυο του κόσμου.

----------


## stoympio

> ]Η πρόσβαση είναι ελεύθερη για όλους τους πολίτες προκειμένου να δουν από κοντά τη μπορεί να προσφέρει ένα hotspot όταν προσφέρετε από το μεγαλύτερο ασύρματο δίκτυο του κόσμου.


κάτι τέτοιο θα έπρεπε να το έχει κάνει ο δήμος εάν ήθελε να προσφέρει κάτι στους πολίτες του αλλά που για σου ρε on air καλά έκανες

----------


## stoympio

Ίσως οι συναντήσεις που κάνουμε στο μπαιλ θα πρέπει να γίνονται στην πλατεία μια και έχουμε ασύρματο ιντερνετ

----------


## ON AIR

Ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με τον Δήμο
Ίσως γίνει κάποια επαφή εντός των ημερών.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ότι υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον από την μεριά του Δήμου.
Το να προχωρήσει σε κάτι τέτοιο ο Δήμος μόνος του θα ήταν μεγάλη αποτυχία χωρίς AWMN

----------


## jungle traveller

Σωστος ο onair!!!Ωραια κινηση!!!Αντε να βαλουμε και στο χαλανδρι κανα hotspot γιατι οταν παμε για meeting δεν εχουμε τπτ...Μηπως θα επρεπε να επικοινωνησουμε τα μελη του καθε δημου με τον δημο μπας και βοηθηθουν κιαλλες περιοχες??Πιστευω πως θα ειναι δελεαστικη προταση ακομα και για τους ιδιους τους δημους.

----------


## alg0

Σαν πρόεδρος του Ασυρμάτου Δικτύου Τρίπολης έχω μιλήσει με Δημάρχο (και μιας και ειμαστε σε προεκλογικη περίοδο) οχι μόνο συμφώνησε για Hotspot, αλλα θα το καλύψει και οικονομικα 


Δημαρχος Τεγέας: "Τί είναι 6-7 κατοστάρικα εξοπλισμός για ευρυζωνικότητα;"


Παρεπιπτώντος μιλήστε τους για 
"ευρυζωνικότητα μέσω ασυρμάτων δικτύων"
και όχι για 
"hotspot στα 802.11b"


να καταλαβαίνουν τι τους λέτε

----------


## ON AIR

Ναι έτσι μπράβο ας κάνουμε την αρχή με τα ασύρματα, γιατί μετά τις εκλογές μάλλον θα ξεκινήσουν στην Αττική κ.λ.π τα έργα Οπτικών Ινών των Δήμων, και πρέπει να είναι ενεργή η συμμετοχή μας σε αυτά.
Αλλά και χωρίς την βοήθεια των Δήμων πρέπει να προχωρήσουν τα hotspot awmn σε όλες τις πλατείες έως τις εκλογές, επειδή τις επιδοτήσεις οι Δήμοι μάλλον θα τις πάρουν μετά τις εκλογές, πριν από τις εκλογές δεν νομίζω να μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν οικονομικά, για αυτό το λόγω πρέπει να τα κάνουμε όλα εμείς έως τότε για να παραμείνουν όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα αλλά ακόμα και με μεγάλη προσπάθεια τα δίκτυα Οπτικών Ινών στο AWMN
Το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν οι Δήμοι προς το παρών είναι να βάλουν μια πινακίδα σημάνσεως στις πλατειές που καλύπτονται από το AWMN

----------


## stoympio

επειδή είμαι στο δήμο και αυτή την περίοδο κάνουν πολλά προεκλογικά κόλπα δεν θα ήταν άσχημο να τους κάναμε μια πρόταση εάν θέλεις βοηθάω προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή με κάποιες γνωριμίες 
αλλά πρέπει να τους θέσουμε μια πρόταση ολοκληρωμένη έχεις καμία ιδέα πως

----------


## melontas

Καλημέρα .
Ο κόμβος αυτός καλύπτει μόνο την πλατεία εκει γύρω? κάποιος απο Ωραιοπούλου για παραδειγμα ας πούμε, προς κασταμονής, θα μπορεί να συνδεθεί επάνω?

----------


## ON AIR

Η μεριά του Δήμου αποδέχτηκε να βάλει την ανάλογη πινακίδα σήμανσης στην πλατεία.
Ακόμα είναι στην φάση της κατασκευής της, πιστεύω αρκετά σύντομα να τοποθετηθεί.
Χρειάζεται όμως μεγάλη προσοχή τι θα γραφτεί πάνω στην πινακίδα λόγω περίεργων που θα διαβάζουν και θα παρερμηνεύουν όπως θέλουν αυτοί (μας γέμισαν κεραίες κ.λ.π)
Πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι το δίκτυο είναι awmn και όχι Δημοτικό, ο Δήμος μόνο μπορεί να παρέχει internet, να βοηθάει, και να χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο για το Δημόσιο συμφέρον.
Σε αυτά τα access point που προορίζονται για τις πλατείες δεν συνδέονται χρήστες από σταθερά σημεία, μόνο με laptop και pda από την πλατεία.

----------


## ON AIR

Θα παρακαλούσα να μην προσπαθεί κανείς να συνδεθεί από σταθερό σημείο.
Από τα log φαίνονται τέτοιες ενέργειες.
Η λοβός της κεραίας είναι προς την πλατεία και προς τα κάτω στις 50 μοίρες.
Αν παρατηρηθεί σύνδεση από σταθερό σημείο σημαίνει ότι ο χρήστης που συνδέθηκε είναι πέραν των επιτρεπόμενων ορίων και θα φιλτράρεται.

----------


## stoympio

συμφωνώ, αλλά πρέπει να σπρώξουμε τα γεγονότα

----------


## ON AIR

Έχεις καμία ιδέα για το τι πρέπει να λέει η πινακίδα?
Ακούω ιδέες  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μερικές ιδέες:

"...Ο τοίχος έγραφε μοναδική ευκαιρία, εντός πωλούνται πάσης φύσεως υλικά..."

----------


## ON AIR

::  Όχι προς πώληση μάλλον χαρίζονται υλικά

----------


## ON AIR

Η mac address 00.16.CB.B6.9A.42 έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι προσπαθεί να χρησιμοποιήσει περίεργες πόρτες π.χ p2p στο διαδίκτυο.
Ο κάτοχος αυτής της mac address να εμφανιστεί στο παρών topic άμεσα αλλιώς η mac address θα φιλτραριστεί.

----------


## stoympio

Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ (ΑWMN ) 
παρέχονται και πληροφορίες του δικτύου

----------


## ON AIR

Πήγες στην πλατεία και είδες ?  ::

----------


## ON AIR

> Σωστος ο onair!!!Ωραια κινηση!!!Αντε να βαλουμε και στο χαλανδρι κανα hotspot γιατι οταν παμε για meeting δεν εχουμε τπτ...Μηπως θα επρεπε να επικοινωνησουμε τα μελη του καθε δημου με τον δημο μπας και βοηθηθουν κι αλλες περιοχες?? Πιστευω πως θα ειναι δελεαστικη προταση ακομα και για τους ιδιους τους δημους.


Δεν λέμε σε κανέναν Δήμο τίποτα πριν στήσουμε το hotspot
Πρώτα το στήνουμε και μετά αν θέλουμε πάμε στον Δήμο να τον βοηθήσουμε 
Πάρε παράδειγμα το Μαρούσι  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

τι εννοεις??

----------


## ON AIR

Εννοώ ότι πρέπει όλοι να στήσουμε hotspot πριν προλάβουν οι Δήμοι να τα στήσουν μόνοι τους και χωρίς εμάς.
Στην περίπτωση του Χαλανδρίου στην πλατεία υπάρχει ο κόμβος giannisl (#6327) και η θέση του είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.
Για το λόγο αυτό πρέπει να βοηθήσετε όσοι είσαστε στο Χαλάνδρι για να στηθεί αυτό το hotspot στην Πλατεία του Χαλανδρίου.

----------


## bedrock

Mπορώ να θέσω ένα ερώτημα περί Hotspots????

Ποιος κυριούλης-α θα πάει και θα κάτσει στην πλατεία με ένα laptop και θα σερφάρει??? Εκτός αν το χει κάψει...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Καλό θα ήταν να μπεί σε μέρη όπου έχει καφετεριούλες κτλπ... 

Υ.Γ Μην με παρεξηγήσετε αλλά μία παρένθεση ήταν το post μου χωρίς να θέλω να χαλάσω το topic..!!

----------


## cirrus

> Εννοώ ότι πρέπει όλοι να στήσουμε hotspot πριν προλάβουν οι Δήμοι να τα στήσουν μόνοι τους και χωρίς εμάς.
> Στην περίπτωση του Χαλανδρίου στην πλατεία υπάρχει ο κόμβος giannisl (#6327) και η θέση του είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.
> Για το λόγο αυτό πρέπει να βοηθήσετε όσοι είσαστε στο Χαλάνδρι για να στηθεί αυτό το hotspot στην Πλατεία του Χαλανδρίου.


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ένα πράγμα. Υπάρχει, δεν υπάρχει awmn hotspot, ο δήμος αν θέλει θα στήσει τα δικά του. Αν τον ενοχλείς κιόλας μπορεί και να σε πατήσει κάτω.

----------


## ON AIR

> Mπορώ να θέσω ένα ερώτημα περί Hotspots????
> 
> Ποιος κυριούλης-α θα πάει και θα κάτσει στην πλατεία με ένα laptop και θα σερφάρει??? Εκτός αν το χει κάψει...          
> Καλό θα ήταν να μπεί σε μέρη όπου έχει καφετεριούλες κτλπ... 
> 
> Υ.Γ Μην με παρεξηγήσετε αλλά μία παρένθεση ήταν το post μου χωρίς να θέλω να χαλάσω το topic..!!


Στις συγκεκριμένες πλατείες λίγα μέτρα γύρω από αυτές υπάρχουν καφετέριες κατά τύχη, και αν θέλεις κάθεσαι εκεί, δεν θα στο απαγορεύσει κανείς.

----------


## bedrock

Ψςςςς δεν σε είπα και κουτσό...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Απλά σας λέω ότι τα hotspots να μπούνε σε χώρους χρήσιμους που ο άλλος θα έχει το χώρο του και και μέρος να αράξει..

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> Εννοώ ότι πρέπει όλοι να στήσουμε hotspot πριν προλάβουν οι Δήμοι να τα στήσουν μόνοι τους και χωρίς εμάς.
> Στην περίπτωση του Χαλανδρίου στην πλατεία υπάρχει ο κόμβος giannisl (#6327) και η θέση του είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.
> Για το λόγο αυτό πρέπει να βοηθήσετε όσοι είσαστε στο Χαλάνδρι για να στηθεί αυτό το hotspot στην Πλατεία του Χαλανδρίου.
> 
> 
> Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ένα πράγμα. Υπάρχει, δεν υπάρχει awmn hotspot, ο δήμος αν θέλει θα στήσει τα δικά του. Αν τον ενοχλείς κιόλας μπορεί και να σε πατήσει κάτω.


Δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα χρήσης οι Δήμοι σαν Διοικητική Αρχή.
Και ούτε θα πάνε να βάλουν hotspot αν ήδη υπάρχουν.
Σε άλλες πλατείες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας πλατείες καλύπτονται από hotspot επί πληρωμή που ανήκουν σε εταιρείες και είναι εγκατεστημένα πάνω σε μεγάλα ξενοδοχεία και καλύπτουν όλη την μπάντα στους 2,4ghz, εκεί πάλη ο Δήμος δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα πιά.
Απλώς μπορούμε να συνυπάρξουμε με τους Δήμους ενιαία για να συνδεθούν οι Υπηρεσίες των Δήμων όπως π.χ Δημοτική Βιβλιοθήκη κ.λ.π από το δικό μας δίκτυο.

----------


## ON AIR

> Ψςςςς δεν σε είπα και κουτσό...      
> 
> Απλά σας λέω ότι τα hotspots να μπούνε σε χώρους χρήσιμους που ο άλλος θα έχει το χώρο του και και μέρος να αράξει..


Πάρε το laptop σου και κάτσε στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο και πιες ένα φρεντοτσινο  :: 
Δοκίμασες να πας και δεν άραξες ?  ::

----------


## bedrock

Άρχοντα μου όχι δεν πήγα...

Αλλα θα πάω στου σύντεκνου του golden dragon που έχει στήσει στην Λ.Βεϊκου στο Γαλάτσι!!

Υ.Γ Μιας που είναι και δίπλα...

----------


## ON AIR

Δεν μας καταδέχεσαι.  ::

----------


## sinonick

ξεκινήστε για πλατεία βικτωρίας!
ωραιότατη με παγκάκια, στάση μετρό και μπόλικα φαγάδικα τριγύρω :: 
α, και πηγαινοέρχεται πολύ πιπιναρία και φοιτητές λόγω σχολών. καλή όρεξη!

----------


## ON AIR

Το παρακάτω link κάτι λέει  ::  
http://blogs.zdnet.com/ip-telephony/index.php?cat=42

----------


## ON AIR

Τo hotspot τελικά καλύπτει και τις δύο πλατείες του Ν. Ηρακλείου.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ναι αλλα σε σκάν σε πιάνουμε απο πολλά μακρινά σημεία...
δεν ξέρω αν είναι το hotspot και πόσο εκπέμπει, ή αν είναι κάποια άλλη όμνι...  ::

----------


## ON AIR

Στο ssid γράφει ότι είναι hotspot
Τα άλλα που πιάνουν είναι από την node 2615 και όχι από εκεί
Το hotspot είναι στην node 8892
Κοίταξα στο wind και έχει κάτι δέντρα αριστερά σου, πάρκο είναι ?  ::

----------


## ON AIR

Οι ρυθμίσεις του router της πλατείας σβήστηκαν από χρήστη του awmn για να μην δουλεύει το hotspot της πλατείας του Νέου Ηρακλείου.
Οι παρακάτω εικόνες τα λένε όλα.

----------


## bedrock

Kαι ακόμη ζει???? αυτος εννοώ......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Οι ρυθμίσεις του router της πλατείας σβήστηκαν από χρήστη του awmn για να μην δουλεύει το hotspot της πλατείας του Νέου Ηρακλείου.
> Οι παρακάτω εικόνες τα λένε όλα.


Είσαι σίγουρος?
Βρήκες ποιός είναι?
Ποιά είναι η Ip από την οποία συνδέθηκε? 
Κωδικό που τον βρήκε για το mtik σου?
Αν όντως έγινε έτσι το θέμα είναι σοβαρό.  ::

----------


## bikyugo

> Οι ρυθμίσεις του router της πλατείας σβήστηκαν από χρήστη του awmn για να μην δουλεύει το hotspot της πλατείας του Νέου Ηρακλείου.
> Οι παρακάτω εικόνες τα λένε όλα.


Έχω λογαριασμό και κωδικό για να μπαίνω στο mikrotik του inel. Οντως μπήκα για να δώ κάποιες ρυθμίσεις, τώρα πως έγιναν όλα αυτά πραγματικά μένω άναυδος γιατι απλά διάβαζα τις ρυθμίσεις και δεν έσβησα τπτ..αλλά άθελά μου ίσως έγινε κάτι..τι να πω..Το θέμα είναι οτι ξέρεις ποιος είμαι και οτι και εγώ ο ίδιος βοήθησα να στήσετε το πανελ,γι'αυτο καλό θα ήταν να επικοινωνήσεις πρώτα μαζί μου πριν να γράψεις αερολογίες

----------


## ON AIR

Και εγώ που ήθελες να ξέρω ποιος είσαι ?
Σίγουρα από ότι φαίνεται έκανες κάτι με το δικό σου mikrotik και αντί να σβήσεις τις ρυθμίσεις από το δικό σου έσβησες τις ρυθμίσεις του router του inelnet  ::

----------


## bikyugo

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ταυτόχρονα μίλαγα στο τηλέφωνο με τον Inelnet και μπορεί να πάτησα κάτι κατά λάθος...ελπίζω να αποκατέστησες τη ζημιά...

----------


## dti

Καλά δεν έγινε καμιά ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά...
Και από τη στιγμή που έγινε κατά λάθος δεν τρέχει τίποτε...
Καλή διάθεση για συνεργασία να υπάρχει και όλα μπορούν να επανέλθουν εκεί που ήταν.

----------


## stoympio

μόλις γύρισα από της διακοπές μου και δεν έχω πολύ όρεξη για δουλεία 
περισσότερο όρεξη έχω να παίζω με το καινούργιο μου τηλέφωνο Qtec s200 
με ενσωματωμένο wi fi 
έχοντας εγκαταστήσει την τελευταία έκδοση του jshpone για pocket pc και βάζοντας της ρυθμίσεις για το voip του awmn, αφού διάβασα τα τελευταία ποστ του συγκεκριμένου τοπικ του φίλου on air για το ασύρματο δωρεάν ιντερνετ στο Ηράκλειο σκέφτηκα ότι ήταν η καλύτεροι ευκαιρία να εγκαινιάσω το wi fi του τηλεφώνου μου μια και 7 ημέρες στην Κρήτη δεν κατόρθωσα να το χαρώ να δουλεύει 
με αρκετή περιέργεια και όρεξη αλλά και αρκετή αμφιβολία στήθηκα προχτές το μεσημέρι στα σκαλοπάτια του δημαρχείου (χωρίς να τα έχω κάψει ) όπως λέει ένας φίλος πιο πάνω άνοιξα το wi fi και εξπλορερ 
και ξαφνικά ΙΝΕΡΝΕΤ της σελίδες του awmn πήρα τα μηνύματα μου είδα το φόρουμ ψάχνω τι ip έδωσε, μια 10 τάδε 
λες να δουλεύει το jshone εδώ δεν δουλεύει μερικές φορές στο σπτιτ τι ζητάω τώρα 
τι νούμερο να πάρω το 141 δεν απαντάει η δεν δουλεύει το πρόγραμμα 
σε ένα κατάλογο που έχω βρίσκω ένα νούμερο κάποιου φίλου που ούτε καν τον ήξερα 06711 στην τύχη καλεί και ξαφνικά ότου θάματος από την άλλη άκρη μου απαντάει ο φίλος από του Παπάγου 
του περιγράφω ότι τον παίρνω από τον δρόμο έξω από το δημαρχείο του Ηρακλείου και δεν το πιστεύει ούτε και αυτός 
παιδία έμμεινα κατενθουσιασμένος με το επίτευγμα δεν ήταν η πρόσβαση στο ηντερνετ που με ενθουσίασε αλλά ότι από τον δρόμο θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε δωρεάν όση ώρα θέλουμε από το κινητό μας έχοντας στήσει κάτι αλαλογο όπως ο φίλος στο Ηράκλειο 
έτσι λοιπών δεν θα είναι ανάγκη να κουβαλάμε το λαπτοπ για ασύρματο ιντερνετ αλά ένα μικρό τηλέφωνο 
παιδία δοκιμάστε το είναι καταπληκτικό 
δεν κατόρθωσα να κάνω σύνδεση vpn και σύνδεση με i call και να μιλήσω σε κινητά και σταθερά έχοντας αγορασμένο χρόνο αλλά που θα μου πάει θα το κατορθώσω και αυτό 
να μην το ξεχάσω το Qtec s200 έχει δυνατότητα vpn συνδέσεις
επίσης από τον δρόμο με ένα μικρό πρόγραμμα στο pocket έκανα ping στν δική μου ip ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ με καλούς χρόνους

----------


## ALTAiR

> το καινούργιο μου τηλέφωνο Qtec s200 
> 
> παιδία δοκιμάστε το είναι καταπληκτικό


Θα μου πάρεις ένα να παίζω?  :: 

Bravo πάντως γαι το HotSpot!!!

----------


## ON AIR

Πελάτες πλατείας Ηρακλείου
Πολλές φορές γίνονται 5 και 6 
Και όλοι χωρίς κεραίες

----------


## ON AIR

Μιλήσαμε για το θέμα εγώ και ο inelnet με τον Αντιδήμαρχο Τεχνικών Έργων του Δήμου Ηρακλείου Αττικής και αφού πήραμε συγχαρητήρια από όλη την διοίκηση του Δήμου και την υπόσχεση ότι μετά τις εκλογές θα προχωρήσουμε στην κατασκευή Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Οπτικών Ινών όλοι μαζί, αποφάσισα το ssid του hotspot της πλατείας να μετονομαστεί σε awmn-dimos-irakliou-hotspot
Στις επόμενες μέρες μάλλον εντός εβδομάδας θα υπάρξουν και άλλες εξελίξεις.

----------


## sotiris

Aντε καλές εργασίες!!

----------


## ON AIR

Ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη 
Πιστεύω ότι θα έλθεις και εσύ να βοηθήσεις.
Εμείς πρέπει να γίνουμε το καλό παράδειγμα, και τις ιδέες μας πρέπει να τις υιοθετήσουν και οι άλλοι Δήμοι.

----------


## dti

Έγκυρες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν οτι εγκαταστάθηκαν από το Δήμο οι πινακίδες σήμανσης του hotspot. Σύντομα θ΄ανέβουν και οι φωτογραφίες!

----------


## lambrosk

Είναι εντελώς free ?
μπαίνεις Internet?
& AWMN?

----------


## sotiris

> Ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη 
> Πιστεύω ότι θα έλθεις και εσύ να βοηθήσεις.
> Εμείς πρέπει να γίνουμε το καλό παράδειγμα, και τις ιδέες μας πρέπει να τις υιοθετήσουν και οι άλλοι Δήμοι.


Να έρθω να βοηθήσω τον Δήμο στην κατασκευή Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Οπτικών Ινών ? 
Αυτό εννοείς?
Γιατί εάν εννοείς αυτό, εγώ έρχομαι όποτε θέλει ο δήμος, αρκεί να έχει έτοιμη μια σύμβαση έργου, να το συζητησουμε το θέμα.

Αλλιώς να έρθω να προσφέρω δωρεάν εργασία και χρόνο στην υπηρεσία ενός Δήμου, για να υλοποιήσει το Μητροπολιτικό του δικτυο οπτικών ινών...δεν το κάνω.

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη 
> Πιστεύω ότι θα έλθεις και εσύ να βοηθήσεις.
> Εμείς πρέπει να γίνουμε το καλό παράδειγμα, και τις ιδέες μας πρέπει να τις υιοθετήσουν και οι άλλοι Δήμοι.
> 
> 
> Να έρθω να βοηθήσω τον Δήμο στην κατασκευή Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Οπτικών Ινών ? 
> Αυτό εννοείς?
> ...


Ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει αυτό μετά τις εκλογές θα το παλέψουμε…..και τότε θα παίξουν οι συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου. 

Πάντως δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση για απευθείας ανάθεση έργου, αφού υπάρχει η Δημοτική Επιχείρηση Τεχνικών Έργων και η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

----------


## ON AIR

> Είναι εντελώς free ?
> μπαίνεις Internet?
> & AWMN?


Nαι free με laptop και pda

----------


## dti

Να και οι φωτογραφίες των 2 πινακίδων που τοποθετήθηκαν μπροστά από το δημαρχιακό μέγαρο και στην πλατεία του Ηρακλείου.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον aangelis για το σχεδιασμό της πινακίδας, τον Αντιδήμαρχο Ηρακλείου κ. Κυριάκο Κουτρούλη και φυσικά τον on air και τον inelnet που πήραν πολύ ζεστά το θέμα!

----------


## dti

more...

----------


## dti

Και οι τελευταίες...

----------


## mojiro

οταν λετε "δικτυο οπτικων ινων" τι εννοειτε ?

----------


## RF

Έγινε διάσπαση εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24934

----------


## RF

Μεταφέρθηκαν και κάποια που ξέφυγαν εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24942

----------


## ALTAiR

@ ONAIR 
Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις πιο αναλυτικά για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που ανέφερες πριν, τι ακριβώς θα υλοποιηθεί? Φαίνεται ότι κανείς μέχρι τώρα δεν κατάλαβε.

----------


## ON AIR

Ας κρατήσουμε σιγή για το θέμα προς το παρών λόγω εκλογών το πρωί κ.λ.π

----------


## nvak

> @ ONAIR 
> Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις πιο αναλυτικά για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που ανέφερες πριν, τι ακριβώς θα υλοποιηθεί? Φαίνεται ότι κανείς μέχρι τώρα δεν κατάλαβε.


Μη ρωτάς τον ONAIR μπές στο http://www.infosoc.gr/infosoc/el-GR/epk ... khrukseis/
και θα βρείς όλες τις πληροφορίες  ::  

Τωρα αν σου φαίνονται προχειρότητες είναι άλλο θέμα  ::  
Τα παράπονά σου στα αρμόδια υπουργεία και στους πανεπιστημιακούς τους συμβούλους.

----------


## sotiris

Άντε και πες ότι το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών ανήκει στην κατηγορία αυτών που κάνουν τελευταία οι δήμοι (μητροπολιτικά δίκτυα, κλπ)....η υλοποίηση της τηλειατρικής πως παντρεύεται με το δικτυο οπτικών ινών και τους πολίτες του δήμου?

εγώ αυτό δεν έχω καταλάβει....και προφανώς κανείς...

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> @ ONAIR 
> Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις πιο αναλυτικά για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που ανέφερες πριν, τι ακριβώς θα υλοποιηθεί? Φαίνεται ότι κανείς μέχρι τώρα δεν κατάλαβε.
> 
> 
> Μη ρωτάς τον ONAIR μπές στο http://www.infosoc.gr/infosoc/el-GR/epk ... khrukseis/
> και θα βρείς όλες τις πληροφορίες  
> 
> ...


εγώ πάλι που κοίταξα δεν βρήκα την προκύρηξη για τον δήμο Ηρακλείου....βρήκα μια 
http://www.infosoc.gr/infosoc/el-GR/epk ... ?dv_id=421
αλλά προφανώς μιλάει για το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.

----------


## nvak

> Άντε και πες ότι το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών ανήκει στην κατηγορία αυτών που κάνουν τελευταία οι δήμοι (μητροπολιτικά δίκτυα, κλπ)....η υλοποίηση της τηλειατρικής πως παντρεύεται με το δικτυο οπτικών ινών και τους πολίτες του δήμου?
> 
> εγώ αυτό δεν έχω καταλάβει....και προφανώς κανείς...


Γιατί βρε Σωτήρη όλα τα άλλα παντρεύονται ? 
Βρήκαν λεφτά και τα μοιράζουν. Τί βιωσιμότητα θα έχουν όλα αυτά τα δίκτυα?
Ποιός θα τα διαχειρίζεται ? με τι λεφτά θα συντηρούνται? τι υπηρεσίες θα δίνουν?
Ε' ανάμεσα στις υπηρεσίες που προορίζεται να δίνουν, είναι και η τηλειατρική. Εδώ θα τα χαλάσουμε ?
Ας γίνει η δουλειά και βλέπουμε  :: 

Δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξεις πολύ. Οι ίδιες εταιρείες ετοίμασαν τις προκυρήξεις για λογαριασμό όλων των Δήμων  ::

----------


## dti

Nα υπενθυμίσω σε παλιούς και νέους που ρωτάνε περί τηλεϊατρικής, το Ασύρματο δίκτυο υγείας στα Ανώγεια Κρήτης που υλοποίησε ο γιατρός και παλιός καλός μας φίλος ο dkounal, από τον Ασύρματο Φοιτητικό Σύλλογο Ηρακλείου. 
Σχετικό δημοσίευμα για το συγκεκριμένο project:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=56216#56216
Αυτά εν έτει 2003  ::  και με εξοπλισμό από τις γνωστές ομαδικές...  ::  
Αν δούλεψε με ασύρματο δίκτυο στα βουνά της Κρήτης, γιατί να μη δουλέψει με οπτικές ίνες στο Ν. Ηράκλειο;

Και κάτι ακόμη που ίσως μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει κι ο trendy. Ο Ασύρματος Φοιτητικός Σύλλογος στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης είχε κάνει επαφές για διασύνδεση του ασύρματου δικτύου με το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών του Δήμου, εδώ και δύο χρόνια... ::  Περισσότερα για αυτό το project αν έγινε ή πρόκειται να γίνει ίσως γνωρίζει ο trendy.

Εκεί που υπάρχει όραμα και όχι αγκύλωση στο μυαλό, υπάρχει και αποτέλεσμα... ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> @ ONAIR 
> Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις πιο αναλυτικά για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που ανέφερες πριν, τι ακριβώς θα υλοποιηθεί? Φαίνεται ότι κανείς μέχρι τώρα δεν κατάλαβε.
> 
> 
> Μη ρωτάς τον ONAIR μπές στο http://www.infosoc.gr/infosoc/el-GR/epk ... khrukseis/
> και θα βρείς όλες τις πληροφορίες  
> 
> ...


Μάλλον πιστεύεις ότι έκανα την ερώτηση μου ειρωνικά. Δε την έκανα ειρωνικά. Διάβασα και το σχετικό που έδωσες link. Ψάχνοντας από κει μέσα δε βρήκα κάτι πέραν της ευρυζωνικότητας στους δήμους που να αφορά την τηλεϊατρική. Αυτό ρωτάω βασικά. ΟΚ έγινε το δίκτυο πες στον Δήμο Ηρακλείου. Η τηλεϊατρική και οι δημότες πως ενώνονται? Βασικά δουλεύω στον ΟΑΕΔ στο Ηράκλειο και πραγματικά με ενδιαφέρει μήπως μετέχουμε και εμείς από κει ενεργά. Αν θέλει κάποιος ας μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## dti

http://www.aned.gr/ktp/ehealth.html
http://hygeianet.gr/
http://dide.fth.sch.gr/showpost2.php?post_id=748
http://dtps.unipi.gr/files/notes/2004-2 ... alth01.ppt

----------


## papashark

Διάβασα τα 4 λινκ που έδωσες dti, διάβασα και τα προηγούμενα, και εξακολουθώ να έχω τις ίδιες απορείες...

Mαζί με εμένα που δεν σας αρέσω, απορεία έχουν εκφράσει και οι Cha0s, sotiris, mojiro και ALTAiR...

----------


## dti

Δε γνωρίζω τί και πώς και αν θα υλοποιηθεί κάτι στο Ν. Ηράκλειο.
Τα links που έδωσα πιο πάνω καθώς και το project του dkounal στα Ανώγεια είναι παραδείγματα πώς θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί κάποιο πρόγραμμα τηλεϊατρικής. 
Ή μήπως νομίζετε οτι είναι απλά θεωρητικά και στα χαρτιά ότι υλοποιήθηκε στη Κρήτη;

----------


## sotiris

Eδώ μιλάμε για το Ηράκλειο Αττικής και όχι Κρήτης.

Η δικιά μου απορία είναι σαφής....
πως θα "παντρευτεί" το μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο οπτικών ινών του Δήμου Ηρακλείου, με το σύστημα τηλειατρικής και τους δημότες?

Η περίπτωση της Κρήτης είναι διαφορετική γιατί εκεί το σύστημα εξυπηρετεί ένα χωριό στην κορυφή του βουνού, υπάρχει μια εκκλησία και ένα ιατρείο που μέσω wifi συνδέεται με την πόλη και τέλος πάντων υπάρχει μια επικοινωνία, που είναι ουσιαστική σε τέτοιες απομακρυσμένες περιπτώσεις....
στο δήμο Ηρακλείου όμως, όπως και σε όλους του δήμους την Αττικής υπάρχουν τα δημοτικά ιατρεία, στα οποία υπάρχουν γιατροί σε μόνιμη βάση και με ραντεβού κανονίζεις τις υποθέσεις σου.

Εδώ τι ακριβώς θα γίνει? 
θα συνδεθούν τα δημοτικά ιατρεία μεταξύ τους?
θα συνδεθούν με το δίκτυο των νοσοκομείων?
θα δώσουν online σύνδεση μέσω ιντερνέτ σε όσους πολίτες το θέλουν, να μιλάνε με τους γιατρούς όταν έχουν υπηρεσία?
θα υπάρχει ένας ιατρός σε ένα κεντρικό ιατρείο και θα "επιβλέπει" και τα υπόλοιπα μέσω του συστήματος?
θα υπάρχουν πολλοί ιατροί και όταν έχουν κενό χρόνο θα παίζουν δικτυακό τάβλι?

----------


## nvak

> Η δικιά μου απορία είναι σαφής....
> πως θα "παντρευτεί" το μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο οπτικών ινών του Δήμου Ηρακλείου, με το σύστημα τηλειατρικής και τους δημότες?


Να το βάλλω αλλιώς. Στο Δήμου Ηρακλείου δεν υπάρχουν εφαρμογές τηλειατρικής γιατί λείπουν οι τηλεπικοινωνίες ?  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Η δικιά μου απορία είναι σαφής....
> πως θα "παντρευτεί" το μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο οπτικών ινών του Δήμου Ηρακλείου, με το σύστημα τηλειατρικής και τους δημότες?


Δεν θα μπορούσαν τα όποια περιφερειακά δημοτικά ιατρεία του δήμου να επικοινωνούν με κάποιο κεντρικό σημείο του Δήμου Ηρακλείου και από εκεί με κάποιο μεγάλο νοσοκομείο μέσω συστήματος τηλεϊατρικής;

Απορώ ώρες ώρες γιατί επιμένετε να κάνετε την τρίχα τριχιά...
Ότι κι αν γίνει, όπου κι αν γίνει, το γεγονός είναι οτι υπάρχουν προγράμματα της Ε.Ε. για την ανάπτυξη μητροπολιτικών δικτύων οπτικών ινών σε δήμους και κοινότητες και επιπλέον, εφαρμογές όπως αυτή της τηλεϊατρικής, είναι δεδομένο οτι θα αποκτήσουν στο άμεσο μέλλον, ακόμη μεγαλύτερη σημασία και θα μπουν στην καθημερινότητά μας. 
Αν θα μπει μέσω του οποιουδήποτε δήμου, ή με άλλο τρόπο, δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Αρκεί να υπάρχει η υποδομή (π.χ. οπτικές ίνες) και όλα μετά γίνονται... με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο (wireless / wired / κλπ.).

----------


## RF

Έγινε διάσπαση εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24974

----------


## ON AIR

Πελάτες….. και αυτοί είναι το ½ και όπως φαίνονται αρχίζουν και συνδέονται πια όλοι μαζί. 
11 φαίνονται, εγώ τους υπολογίζω στους 20 μέχρι τώρα που μπαινοβγαίνουν.
Inelnet θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να αυξήσουμε τα hotspot στην πλατεία, ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει, μπορούμε να τα εγκαταστήσουμε πολύ πιο χαμηλά λόγω θορύβου.

----------


## ON AIR

Παρατηρήθηκε ότι η mac 00:09:5B:8F:AE:53 πέφτει πάνω στο hotspot με 10db παραπάνω από τους άλλους που συνδέονται.
Επειδή η συγκεκριμένη mac κάνει ζημιά έχει ban
Αν ανήκει σε κάποιον μπορεί να εκφράσει τις αντιρρήσεις του για το ban

----------


## IneLnet

Το freespot εδω και δυο εβδομάδες περίπου δεν παρεχει πρόσβαση στο AWMN λόγω ανεξήγητου προβλήματος στο link μεταξύ ON AIR και dti, το οποίο εχει αποκόψει και εμένα απο το AWMN τόσες μέρες  ::   ::  ( Ελπίζω να βρεθει σύντομα λύση...) 
H ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο internet παρέχεται όμως κανονικά.

----------


## dti

Από την πλευρά μου δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. 
Ο onair αλλάζει εξοπλισμό - καλώδια μήπως και βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να βρεθεί εναλλακτικό link είτε προς inelnet είτε προς onair αφού η έλλειψη καθαρής οπτικής επαφής με τον κόμβο μου είναι η αιτία της διακοπής και της γενικά χαμηλής ταχύτητας. Τώρα με τόσους κόμβους τριγύρω είναι κρίμα να συντηρούνται links με τόσο χαμηλό σήμα...

----------


## ON AIR

Υπήρξε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην CM9 του Δαμιανού.
Όλα είναι οκ εδώ και πολλές μέρες 
Τώρα είδα τα post....  ::

----------


## ON AIR

*Λόγω μεγάλου αριθμού αιτήσεων απόκτησης login kai password sto freespot του AWMN Ηρακλείου Αττικής, ΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ εθελοντές για την δημιουργία freespot στο κέντρο του Ηρακλείου, αλλά και στην ευρύτερη περιοχή.
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορεί να είναι χρήστες του AWMN, αλλά και απλοί χρήστες που στην συνέχεια θα ονομαστούν AWMN ίτες.
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι που μπορεί να είναι φυσικά πρόσωπα, Ν.Π.Δ.Δ, ΟΤΑ, Ν.Π.Ι.Δ του ευρύτερου Δημόσιου τομέα, μπορούν να απαντούν ελεύθερα σε αυτό το TOPIC από όπου και να προέρχονται ή να αποστέλλουν email στο [email protected]*

----------

